# African Dwarf Frogs?



## HappyTurtle (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm considering getting an ADF to keep my betta company because I heard they do well together and little frogs are cute. Anyone have any positive/negative experiences to share? How can you tell if your betta is likely to accept a tank mate?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

i never had them myself but i found this link , i think it old link so wait for more help from other people also
http:www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=84033


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

I almost got one then I read that feeding them can be a lot of work. Your betta will accept a ADF because they look nothing like bettas but your betta will also accept the frog's food. Just read about feeding them then decide if you want to put that much time in everyday.


----------



## jasperandecho (Mar 27, 2013)

Mine was too aggressive. And was picking on my frog so I took him out. They take effort to feed as another user said. You have to scoop him up and feed him in the net still in the water to get the betta and frog seperated for feeding to make sure the frogs getting food. I've also heard some cases of frogs biting bettas tails an d mistaking them for food. (Shiny). I wouldn't try it unless you have at least a five gallon. But it's safer for a ten, be prepared to have a plan b just in case. I was going to return my frog because he didn't work out but I fell in love with him! He's so sweet I love them. My betta was even aggressive with my snail though so I gave e snail away. It really depends on the tolerance of each animal as well as their environment and surplus of hiding places.


----------



## HappyTurtle (Apr 8, 2013)

Maybe I'll start with a snail... Do they get on okay with mystery snails? If it fails I'll add him to my goldy community, there's room for one more snail.


----------



## jasperandecho (Mar 27, 2013)

HappyTurtle: perfect yes try a larger mystery snail because they can sometimes eat the snail in its shell if its a baby. If he does well with the snail I would go bigger and get ghost shrimp or maybe a frog. And if he's constantly nipping at the snail and flaring then put him in. Your goldfish tank and he will keep it nice and clean!


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

Every tank mate has the potential to get fight with the betta. I had bettas most of my life, and they aaaaalways had 2 african dwarf frogs in the tank with them. 

Most of the frogs were great, a couple of them would play "let's chase each other" with the the betta (it was 2 ways, not just 1) and the one I have now gets along great with her. I got a 2nd, but she kept showing up with welts on her side. I thought my betta was picking on her, but I started catching the FROG antagonizing the betta. I had to get her a new home, and the lady who adopted the frog told me recently that she is so aggressive she also tries to attack the snails in the tank the lady put her in.

So african dwarf frogs are good... but any tank mate has the potential to not like the other tank mate. My husband's ghost shrimp also liked to bite/pinch his old betta, but the new betta chases him back and puts him in his place, hehe


----------



## HappyTurtle (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions, y'all!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

JadeAngel said:


> I got a 2nd, but she kept showing up with welts on her side. I thought my betta was picking on her, but I started catching the FROG antagonizing the betta.


frog #2 was a male, and was trying to amplex and mate with frog #1. :-D


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> frog #2 was a male, and was trying to amplex and mate with frog #1. :-D


hahaha, fighting for her love :lol: but she'd be a lesbian, I triple checked to make sure they were sexed right because I didn't want froglings. But.... I had a gay guinea pig once that had an unrequited love for another male guinea pig... so maybe? hehehe


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

males get bumps/welts all over, females will get them too, just not as much. They also have a pimple looking gland in their armpit area that's hard to see.

It could be possible that her hormones were out of whack if it were female. Plenty of women have to go on hormone replacers if they make too much testosterone.

I've had my African Clawed frogs for 6 months and finally sexed them correctly, I was whoa off! Thought my boy was a girl and vice versa!! LOL


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> males get bumps/welts all over, females will get them too, just not as much. They also have a pimple looking gland in their armpit area that's hard to see.
> 
> It could be possible that her hormones were out of whack if it were female. Plenty of women have to go on hormone replacers if they make too much testosterone.
> 
> I've had my African Clawed frogs for 6 months and finally sexed them correctly, I was whoa off! Thought my boy was a girl and vice versa!! LOL


Only the boys have that pimple looking gland though, that's how you sex them. I only chose ADF that I was sure of their sex (no room for doubt) and you can never be 100% sure until they are fully grown, but when they grew up, turns out I was right and both girls (even though one had to go bye bye :-?)

the welts were on her sides (only the one that was mean the betta) rather than where they always appear. And I had seen the betta bite her and a welt appear seconds after a few times. I just never could have imagined that it was the frog antagonizing the betta rather than the other way around.

I think she had the big dog complex.... you know... like little chihuahuas who think they can take on a rotty? :lol: lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

JadeAngel said:


> I think she had the big dog complex.... you know... like little chihuahuas who think they can take on a rotty? :lol: lol


my sister has one of those Chi's, and he scared the bajeezus out of the rott!

I'm still pretty new to the ADFs though, Mine is currently bee-bopping around with a huge potbelly!


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> my sister has one of those Chi's, and he scared the bajeezus out of the rott!
> 
> I'm still pretty new to the ADFs though, Mine is currently bee-bopping around with a huge potbelly!


If their belly looks squished, they're probably girls. But I have seen males get bigger too :-? I wonder if they think we're as hard to tell the gender of, as we think they can be! hahaha

Oh, chihuahuas can be mean little buggers. We had a weener dog that kept trying to pick fights with my neighbor's golden retriever :roll: it's the nepoleon complex :lol:


----------

